# What's your day job?



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Aside from loving on your fluffs and hanging out on SM, what do you do for work? 

I'm curious to see the variety of age groups and professions we have here on SM  


I'm about to graduate with my bachelor's in International Relations and French. I was just accepted to a Masters program (Masters of International Relations) at the Geneva School of Diplomacy and International Relations and am waiting to hear back from the American University of Paris for their Masters of Global Communications. Not sure what path we're going to take yet, but either way Leila and I are big travelers


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm a stay at home mom (to kids and doggies, LOL) but i am a nurse and used to work ER.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

That's so cool! Sounds like you might have fun traveling!

I'm still a high school student, but I hope to either become a surgeon or anesthesiologist... or something totally different involving chemistry or math.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I work for a high tech/alternative energy company (Singaporean company but an office/factory in China). It's a bit stressful but I love it. My background is in venture capital and start-up alternative energy companies (in developing countries).
Bisou just works on being cute- that's her only job! lol.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

roxybaby22 said:


> That's so cool! Sounds like you might have fun traveling!
> 
> I'm still a high school student, *but I hope to either become a surgeon or anesthesiologist... or something totally different involving chemistry or math. *


Ew! Math! LOL Just kidding. I hope to never take a calculus again. I'm going to be doing the opposite! 

Something creative, or literary. Whatever job I want, I will also have my own photography studio, and will also be doing computer graphics on the side. Maybe a photojournalist. I don't know why, but I think I want to be a realtor, I love everything on HGTV, their lives make me excited. LOL But my real passion is working with young children, but honestly, it doesn't pay well, at all. I've been working at a daycare since 4th grade, it's something I'm really good at, and I've worked with some of the best, imo. Urgh. I have no idea yet. I know for my freshman year in college, I will just get all my required freshman classes out of the way, then hopefully I'll have an idea by then! 
First, I must travel the world(with Gigi of course!)

Ashley, tell me more about working in international relations please.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I do accounts payable for a rental company. We rent all kinds of equipment like backhoes, tractors, forklifts, and little stuff like hammer drills and chainsaws. I pay all the bills and spend all the money!! :innocent:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm working on my bachelor's in Bio and Chem. Then off to pharmacy school! 

Congrats on being accepted into your masters program Ashley!

and I'm completely jealous of Bisou's job! That girl has it made.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I must say I'm very impressed with you young women. 

I used to trade stocks on Wall Street. I left the street more or less to take care of my Mom. I never went back. My new hobby is sleeping. LOL
xoxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I haven't found my calling I guess you'd say yet. I have a Bachelor's Degree and everything. But I've been working at a retail store part-time since while I was in college. I have a degree in Elementary Ed. but sadly don't really want to go into that field after graduating. I guess I wouldn't mind working with chilren, just not on the level of a classroom teacher. And it's just hard to find jobs in this area, and moving isn't an option. So...
So I kinda feel like I'm having a "quarter-life" crisis at 25 hahaha and have no idea what do with myself!!! Hopefully I can figure it out soon and move on with my life! Thank goodness I still live at home in the meantime!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I work in retail at the Customer Service desk and i love it most days. I have worked there almost 15 and worked Personnel for 8 of the 15 years and i have to say that the Customer Service desk is my favorite job i have had there. I was also going to school to become an Ultra Sound Tech, but took one summer off when my mom was visiting and it's been a couple of years since i've been back. I have to get my butt in gear and go back to school. Lol.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've had a variety of jobs,I was a psych nurse until my back gave out...too many takedowns...
I owned a jewellery store until it was destroyed in a fire when the restaurant next door burned down. 

I got my pilot's license 7 years ago and take charters.
Since I moved back to Ohio,to take care of my folks,I don't have as many charters ,weather isn't condusive to year round flying,so I do juried art shows w/ my jewellery and do repairs and commissions from my studio.

When I'm not working I am a search and rescue pilot for Civil Air Patrol's Emergency Services division.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I am a medical assistant and worked in a Gov. funded clinic in the Detroit area. After I moved to Traverse City and Bob and I got married I worked for 13 years until my grandkids were born. Had to retire as I was driving down state all the time to be "Grammy".
I care for my 87ish year old parents now. I am so fortunate to have both still living and "best parents in the world".

Bob is an Architect and has his own business. (economy is killing us here in Michigan....)

We enjoy our Boys and always open our house when a "foster" needs us.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I've got a BA in Management and MA in Leadership Studies. I spent 20 years in the banking industry and the past 13 years in training and leadership development. I currently manage a corporate training dept for a large corporation. Stressful but I love it.

My goal is to have the same new hobby as Kerry - sleeping!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I am a SAHM to 4 (I have 6 kiddos, 2 mine, 4 ours) and soon to be a grandma to 3. I have been very fortunate enough to be a SAHM since my oldest son, Christopher was born in 1997. I have a real estate background. Been helping my Mother with several personal rental properties, since ayyy, since I was 17. (I DO NOT WANT TO BE A LANDLORD, I REPEAT, I DO NOT WANT TO BE A LANDLORD,lol)

I obtained my Georgia Real Estate salesperson license in 1998, which has been on inactive since 2005. I still maintain it with hopes of reactivating soon. Come the 2010-2011 school year ALL my kids will be in school! YAY ME! So I am hoping to reactivate in the next year or so and go back to my previous broker, Keller Williams Realty.

I graduated in 2008 with my B.S. in Business Administration from Brenau University. I am now a Grad student in their M.B.A program,though I am out until August. I hope to find a REPUTABLE online college to get my PhD in Business Administration.(This is a MAYBE).

I work part time for Nutro on the weekends and have since 2007. I LOVE my job! 

DH works out at Ft. Gordon as a General Contractor. Though he has high hopes(DREAMS) of buying a farm and starting his organic gardening and chicken farm.(He has great gardening skills)

Other than that, I piddle around at home, helping my Mom, kids, etc. Doing what ever it is that is needed to be done at the given time.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I've done several different things over the last 30 years. I've always wanted to be a writer, but financial needs and family issues made me take a different course.

I spent many years working as an operations officer in international banking - money market and foreign exchange trading. I worked for a Brazilian bank, a Japanese bank, and 2 American banks, all in NYC. 

After that, I bounced around a lot. I worked part time for Saks Fifth Avenue NYC, in customer relations. I moved to Colorado and worked as a marketing manager for a non-profit in Colorado Springs, CO. After moving to Atlanta, I worked for a travel agency, a financial service company, and a health food store.

For the last few years, I've been writing part-time at home. I've attended several fiction writer's conferences, and taken creative writing courses. I've completed a few novels, and two of them placed well in fiction contests. I've published a short story and a couple of magazine pieces. I'm working on a novel right now, but I am not in any rush to publish it. I also study nutrition and holistic health. My 2 favorite jobs are being a mommy to Nikki and a wife to Bruce. 

My husband Bruce has a unique job. He has his own business. He designs and paints the lines and markings on Athletic tracks. He travels all over the US, Canada, and the Caribbean. He's painted the Olympic running tracks for the LA Olympics, and the Atlanta Olympics, the Goodwill Games in Canada, and others. If you've ever run on an athletic track at a major University, the chances are very good that Bruce has designed and painted the lane lines and markings. He's been doing it for 35 years and loves his job.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm a student - have just finished a diploma in Applied science in animal care and am starting a 4 year degree in Business and marketing in September.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I sell Intravenous, the IV bags, IV pumps and tubing and lots of other IV related medical drugs and items. I work for a large international company, have a home office and LOVE my job. I sell to pharmacies in 4 states.

I am an RN x 37 years ( boy that sounds long)and I was an ICU/CCU nurse x 12 years, a Home IV RN x 11 years and medical sales rep x 14 years.

I love traveling- have been to Italy, Hungary, Austria, England, Jamaica, Bahamas, Canada and Mexico. Soon to add ( in May): Greece, Turkey, Croatia and France.

We have 4 grown children, 8 grands and 2 step grands in 4 states. 

And between our son, our daughter and 2 son-in-laws have had 10 deployments to Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I retired from health care Human Resources a couple of years ago and spend my days waiting on Tanner, Frankie & Jamie.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm rather embarassed to even say what I do b/c everyone here has had some great jobs. I left a job in a flower shop to work in my girl's school's cafeteria.  I help serve food, wash dishes and clean the cafeteria.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

I graduated in 2006 with a BS in Consumer Science and Merchandising (basically retail) but ended up doing finance since graduation. I'm now a Financial Coordinator at University of Houston. :biggrin: I absolutely hated accounting courses while in college but now I love love my job! :w00t:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Im 35 , and i work full time at con edison ( the electric co) for 9 yrs now , i used to be a bilingual customer serv rep at a call center and i had the bright idea (NOT) to apply to be an administrative clerk in the executive bldg, so i work in central enginnerring in the reprographics dept , so it might sound nice but mainly what i do all day is scan blueprints , print them and package them along w a few clerical duties that go along with that . I just applied to a cust serv supervisor position so wish me luck on that , and hopefully i get my butt in gear and go back to school for my bachelors since i already have my associates degree , but its hard cause after work i go home to my four kids n my fluff .. n my real job as a mom begins !!

very interesting reading about u girls , the hs ones in specific , way to go !!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I have an AA Liberal Arts degree and a BBA with a Marketing emphasis. I have worked as a Market Research Analyst for a major home appliance manufacturer. I was also a team leader in a life insurance customer service unit. Was a database designer for the same company. Hated corporate America so much that I cried every day befor I went to work for the last two years I worked there. 

I got brave in 2002 and expanded my hobby and started a machine quilting and instruction business. I do ok and could expand the business if I was willing to work more hours... My studio is at home so I can be a SAHM for my 7-year-old daughter. I also design quilting patterns and do a little graphic design on the side. I'm a little ADD so the variety helps me stay engaged.

Finally, I'm enjoying "mothering" my Bogie. We train daily and I love grooming him. My DGD's foster mom has three shi tzuhs that she wants me to groom for her so who knows where that will lead... LOL

I love how varied our background are and believe we are all important contributors to our society. Thank you to the poster who does school cafeteria work. Believe me when I say just how important ALL the school staff is my daughter. I'm sure your schools parents feel the same way!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

For thirty years I worked for Navistar Financial Corp. (international trucks)
I was the office manager for the last 10 years of that job. Retired when our office closed.

Then I took three years off. I LOVED being home and I stayed quite busy....but don't ask me what I did :blush??? but I was really busy doing it) 

Now I'm the bookkeeper in a realty office on Long Beach Island. Most of the year I work 3 days a week. But the summers are brutal here on the island as I work with the rentals....and this a resort town!!! :w00t: This will be my 5th summer...boooo....I'd rather be on the beach. But this allows me to buy stuff for my dogs:wub:.

I'd love to be able to retire again, but I don't see that ever happening again. Next month I'll be 57.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Forgot to share my employment motto... I'll do anything that is legal AND that I can tell my MIL about  to stay out of corporate America!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

heartmadeforyou said:


> Forgot to share my employment motto... I'll do anything that is legal AND that I can tell my MIL about


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I love that!


Personally, I don't see any shame or embarrassment in working any job whether it's in a cafeteria or driving a bus- or whatever. You do what you have to do. I have a graduate degree and I would do either of those if that's what was needed in my life. An honest job is an honest job. (I sound like my father now lol).


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a master's degree in aerospace engineering (got my degree in December of '08 so I haven't been out of school very long). I am a contractor for the Army's Aviation Engineering Directorate. It's not bad for a first job but I doubt I'll stay here till I'm 50.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a Business degree and right now I run the office of my Dad's business. I do all of the phone answering, book-keeping, and payroll. I love that I can take my babies to work with me  My real passion however is music. I have been writing songs for years and last year taught myself to play guitar so I could write music. I'm currently in the studio recording some of my songs. I guess we'll see how it goes once the album is complete


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Professor of Health/Kinesiology at Tyler Jr. College teaching health concepts and wellness classes. I am also a Certified Personal Trainer and Aerobic Instructor. I lead certification training workshops for AFAA throughout the United States for Aerobic Instructor wannabes on weekends as well. I am an avid hiker and love international travel and camping.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I have my doctorate degree from UCLA and am an associate dean at a college. My husband is an electrical engineer. Ultimately, I want to open a dog sanctuary and spend all day taking care of dogs and children .


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow I am way impressed at all of you and your accomplishments! 

I have a (drumroll please) high school diploma!!!  I graduated and joined the Army hoping to make that my career. Unfortunetly, I found out I have bad knees and was discharged. Right after coming back home, I married my DH and had my first child a year later. Now I have 4 kids ages 9,7,5, and 3. I homeschool the oldest 3 and my only "money-making" job for the last 7 years has been babysitting out of my home. 

My DH is a govn't employee on Ft. Campbell after being in the Army 20 years. I am blessed enough to be able to stay at home with my babies...furry and non.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

No shame in working in a cafeteria,none at all. While I was working on my BS I worked in a gas station and a Burger King and continued working in both places for almost a year after wards to pay off my college debt! Even if you're a SAHM,it's honest work,(though the wages leave a lot to be desired)...we all contribute in our own way to make the world a better place.
We're all on a level playing field here,we love our fluffs,that's one thing that brings all of us to the table.
No matter how many jobs I've had,I still kept my sideline of art,it's my first love,even though I've liked the jobs I've had (paid the bills),I still go back to what I love most.
Life is short so work at what you like,if you can get that lucky.

Oh,I forgot,my husband works in a factory,he's ashamed of it too,I don't know why. He says "I'm just an old factory worker" ,I tell him a factory worker who can fix almost anything,build anything and learned to fly an airplane too.

Where you work or don't work doesn't have to define you...you define you..

Look at all the talent here,sewing,arts,finances,medicine,a wealth of information here. A wealth of understanding and helpful individuals if things go wrong too,lots of sympathetic ears and hearts.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

No shame in anything people do. I don't measure folks by their job or appearance. It's what's inside that counts. The other things come and go.

I never went to college. I had a full scholarship to a school called Iona in New York to study clinical psychology, and I gave it up after barely turning 18, to marry a local NYC rock and roll guitar player. We divorced 3 years later, and after that my dad died and I had to support myself, so I got into banking. I did very well, but I hated the Wall Street stress. 

Life has some funny twists and turns. 

That's why when I say that I don't mind being unemployed, broke and happy, I really mean it! 

And we have our fluffs to take care of. A very important job, don't you think?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am a housewife (no children). My husband's salary is what supports us, so at times it can be stressful for us, but I don't think we would change it. About a year after we were married, he let me quit my job (which made me quite miserable) as a leasing consultant with an apartment complex and I haven't had a job since. Having two incomes would be nice, but at the expense of us never spending much time together, having to worry about splitting chores, etc...Also, if I worked, we would not have dogs.  Every once and a while I get the itch to work part-time, but I never find anything that sounds interesting (and easy) with hours that my husband would approve of. He loves me being home waiting for him with dinner ready when he gets off work! lol


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

LJSquishy said:


> I am a housewife (no children). My husband's salary is what supports us, so at times it can be stressful for us, but I don't think we would change it. About a year after we were married, he let me quit my job (which made me quite miserable) as a leasing consultant with an apartment complex and I haven't had a job since. Having two incomes would be nice, but at the expense of us never spending much time together, having to worry about splitting chores, etc...Also, if I worked, we would not have dogs.  Every once and a while I get the itch to work part-time, but I never find anything that sounds interesting (and easy) with hours that my husband would approve of. He loves me being home waiting for him with dinner ready when he gets off work! lol


I am in a similar situation. I've often thought about returning to work perhaps part-time, but then I wouldn't get to travel as much with my hubby. I love road trips, and I love being with him. It's a trade off, and we have to watch our budget closely, but I'm cool with that. I'm thinking of getting a certification in nutritional counseling so I can work from home/the road, and help people via phone and internet. I'd love that, but I just have to come up with the money for the classes, lol.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a BA in cultural anthropology. It fed into my dog training obsession, what can I say LOL
I work as a vet tech and I do behavior consultations. I previously had my own business for consults but currently do them through my day-job. Prior to our last move, I also did a little bit of grooming. I really, really enjoy CE and will eventually finish my schooling to be a LVT (when we live somewhere it is feasible to do). 
Hubby and I enjoy all sorts of adventures from sky diving to SCUBA to mountain biking. And, of course, I spend plenty of time training and showing my dogs in obedience, rally, and agility. One day this will be my full time job!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Working from home,for the most part as I do now allows me to spend time w/ my hubby and fluffs. Something you don't realize how much you treasure until you loose that temporarily. 2 years ago,we put our house on the market,had an offer and the buyers were working on financing,so Al took me down to Florida to get established waiting for the closing so he could join me. Others where he worked had done this.

I signed a 1 year lease ,he stayed w/ me for 2 months then his holiday time was used up,so he had to go back.
I was getting established in Naples,jewellery store and charter jobs,after 3 months ,back and forth,the buyer's financing fell through. So Al would come down to see me and I'd go up north to see him. 

He wanted me to stay in Naples,saying we'll sell eventually,but we didn't. Near the end of the lease,the landlord filed bankruptsy and the house I rented went into foreclosure,I lost my security deposit and last months rent. 
Al came down,moved me back up north again. My mom had another stroke and went into a nursing home 3 days after I came home.
We all make choices that effect our jobs,but no amount of money would buy back the 9 months I was away from Al,even though we called each other all the time,watched the same TV shows,1300 miles apart,while on the phone for hours..
He wants me to try again but I have too many commitments here,him included. Next time,we all go together or not at all.
I missed waving and blowing kisses as he drove down the road to work and greeting him at the door when he came home.

The other hard part,deciding which fluffs to take w/ me and which ones to stay w/ Al. I didn't want him alone so I insisted he keep one fluff.

Job or no job,I think the thing that defines us ,here anyway,is our compassion for others and fluffs. I can't think of a better way for someone to view me.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok from start to present - BK, Assistant Manager at a Jewelry store, Old folks home receptionist, Reservationist, Customer Service Manager at a vacation club, Finance Manager. Took courses for Paramedic (my favorite but back surgery ruled that out) General & Roofing Contractor and finally Internet boutique owner. 

I think that has been everything I've done since entering the workforce.:blush:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I find all of this diversity in employment fascinating. 

Besides my desire to be a nutritional counselor, I'd love to be a small dog trainer. And I'd really love someone to pay me to travel the world and review small hotels, b and b's and country inns. I also wouldn't mind being a photojournalist. 

If my hubby didn't have to work, he'd go hang gliding every day at Lookout Mountain, and build space vehicles in his free time. 

Anyone else have some dream jobs they'd like to do?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

This was a great post! It has been very interesting to learn so much about what each person does when they are not on SM. 

Prior to marrying my husband I ran group homes for the mentally retarded and loved every minute of it (other than being on call sometimes!); I learned so much and worked with some great families. It was a truly humbling experience.

Then I moved away, got married, and graduated from law school.

Currently, I am a lawyer. I have recently opened my own firm to allow myself to serve portions of the population that were underserved by my prior firm. I am concerntrating on family law matters such as divorce, parental rights, child protective, and mental health hearings. I also have been dabbling in guardianships and adoptions as they are of personal interest to me. 

---

To all you young ladies in high school or in college - this is a great time to really explore your interests. Take little part time jobs and classes you think are interesting - you never know what interest or hidden talent might be revealed!!! :wub:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I find all of this diversity in employment fascinating.
> 
> Besides my desire to be a nutritional counselor, I'd love to be a small dog trainer. And I'd really love someone to pay me to travel the world and review small hotels, b and b's and country inns. I also wouldn't mind being a photojournalist.
> 
> ...


If I could do my dream job it would be a forest ranger, or some kind of field researcher. I don't know what I'd be studying though. Maybe the migration of birds or the habits of bugs, or something cool like that. But it all requires too dang much math and science to actually get a degree in any of it. :blush:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, this is a fun thread. :thumbsup:

I am an Associate Professor of Reading and ESL (English as a Second Language) at a community college. I have a Master of Science degree in Applied Linguistics. This job is what that degree bought me. It is hard to believe I have been doing this for 12 years now. I majored in History and Writing Intensive English as an undergrad. I lived and worked with international students in college and found I enjoyed getting to meet students from all around the world.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

This thread is SUCH an interesting read! There's such a variety of fields and interests and it gives us a tiny glimpse into what the 'people behind the screen' are like. It sounds like many of you have found great success and happiness in whatever it is you're doing. I hope one day I will be so lucky to work from home..

Dream job? Well. There was a show (I can't remember, Travel Channel, I think..) called 100 Places to See before you Die (based on the books). This couple somehow got the gig to go expenses paid to all of those places and bring the camera crew along with them to document the experience for the show. It looked absolutely amazing. Obviously that's probably a once in a lifetime deal, so I doubt that chance will ever come up again, but I would like to be some sort of travel critic/reviewer. I really have a calling with animals, too, but I'm not sure how easy it is to make ends meet with dog training or something like that, and I have a taste for the finer things in life... 

Maybe I'll write a book about all of the best places to travel to with your dog, best shops/restaurants, etc. Sort of like dogfriendly.com but a little more extensive...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> Yes, this is a fun thread. :thumbsup:
> 
> I am an Associate Professor of Reading and ESL (English as a Second Language) at a community college. I have a Master of Science degree in Applied Linguistics. This job is what that degree bought me. It is hard to believe I have been doing this for 12 years now. I majored in History and Writing Intensive English as an undergrad. I lived and *worked with international students in college and found I enjoyed getting to meet students from all around the world.*


I love that also! That's why I love the area we live in Carina! At my lunch table that I sit at my best friends are Korean, Plilipino, Pakistan, Puerto Rican, Indian, Cacasian and Bangeli. One of my classes has a Germany exchange student, an African that's from France and speaks mostly french, Morrocan, people who have never seen snow(they have this year!) I've met people from almost every state and many countries and a mix of every nationality! It's sooooo diverse.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I am in a similar situation. I've often thought about returning to work perhaps part-time, but then I wouldn't get to travel as much with my hubby. I love road trips, and I love being with him. It's a trade off, and we have to watch our budget closely, but I'm cool with that. I'm thinking of getting a certification in nutritional counseling so I can work from home/the road, and help people via phone and internet. I'd love that, but I just have to come up with the money for the classes, lol.


I think that would be wonderful if you are able to become certified in nutritional counseling! I know you are a great help to me on nutrition (both human & dog) on this forum, and I can tell you have a passion for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, my dream job is kind of cheesy...but I've always just wanted to be a Mom to one child. My husband and I have been unsuccessful at starting a family for 4 years now so it may never happen for us. We have gone through some fertility treatment (Clomid) and we did conceive once, but I miscarried at 6 weeks. Since then, we have been unsuccessful. I am 25, and my husband is 30, and we are starting to come to terms with the possibility that we may never become parents to a human child. We wanted to adopt, but we will never have that kind of money. That is one drawback to only having one income -- but again, it has been our decision in order to make our lives happier.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am an in-house attorney at a private finance company in Boston. I love my job!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Very blessed to love my profession of being a teacher. At this time I am loving teaching second grade during the day and three nights a week I teach adults/parents English as a second language through parenting and life skills lessons. I began this program six years ago to help parents learn how to help their children be successful in school. 
Now perfection would be for me to be able to bring Mateo and Mia to school daily = that's my dream!


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

I have a BS in biology and work in a large medical center as a medical technologist in a hematology lab. I have been doing that for 38 years. My goodness, I am ancient! Linda


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

ilovemymaltese said:


> I love that also! That's why I love the area we live in Carina! At my lunch table that I sit at my best friends are Korean, Plilipino, Pakistan, Puerto Rican, Indian, Cacasian and Bangeli. One of my classes has a Germany exchange student, an African that's from France and speaks mostly french, Morrocan, people who have never seen snow(they have this year!) I've met people from almost every state and many countries and a mix of every nationality! It's sooooo diverse.


I love that, too. That's what I miss about NYC the most, I think.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

LJSquishy said:


> Well, my dream job is kind of cheesy...but I've always just wanted to be a Mom to one child. My husband and I have been unsuccessful at starting a family for 4 years now so it may never happen for us. We have gone through some fertility treatment (Clomid) and we did conceive once, but I miscarried at 6 weeks. Since then, we have been unsuccessful. I am 25, and my husband is 30, and we are starting to come to terms with the possibility that we may never become parents to a human child. We wanted to adopt, but we will never have that kind of money. That is one drawback to only having one income -- but again, it has been our decision in order to make our lives happier.


It's not cheesy at all. Keep hoping, you never know what can happen. A friend of mine was in your situation. One day she got a phone call from a friend of a friend. A man whose wife had died, was now dying of cancer and had two kids. He was looking for someone to take them when he died. Suddenly my friend was a mom to two beautiful children. You just never know.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am an Emergency Room nurse {for 30 years.}:w00t: I also work in a jewelry store which is something I always wanted to explore as I grew up with a dad who was a very fine goldsmith. He made jewelry for the wealthy in Manhattan, NY.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

2maltmom said:


> For thirty years I worked for Navistar Financial Corp. (international trucks)
> I was the office manager for the last 10 years of that job. Retired when our office closed.


Pat - I just sent you a PM - it's a very small world!!!

Maggie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

For 20 plus years, I worked as a branch manager for a national credit union. I really loved my job, but when my office closed 2008, I decided to retire. My job gave me lots of travel opportunities, and the opportunity to meet great people all over the country. My passion is traveling, meeting new people and making new friends. I only have a few more states to visit to accomplish my goal of visiting every state in the union.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Dream job??? Probably back to being a Paramedic. I love all the ER stuff and helping people and I'm an adrenaline junky. On the days off I'd like to be more involved in animal rescue.:blush:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> I am an Emergency Room nurse {for 30 years.}:w00t: I also work in a jewelry store which is something I always wanted to explore as I grew up with a dad who was a very fine goldsmith. He made jewelry for the wealthy in Manhattan, NY.


That's such a funny coincidence! It's funny too is the new women pilots I've met have also been nurses..

Is you dad still around to help you get started? Let me know if you'd like any sources for jewellery supplies. 

It's a small world...but I wouldn't want to paint it.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

LJSquishy said:


> Well, my dream job is kind of cheesy...but I've always just wanted to be a Mom to one child. My husband and I have been unsuccessful at starting a family for 4 years now so it may never happen for us. We have gone through some fertility treatment (Clomid) and we did conceive once, but I miscarried at 6 weeks. Since then, we have been unsuccessful. I am 25, and my husband is 30, and we are starting to come to terms with the possibility that we may never become parents to a human child. We wanted to adopt, but we will never have that kind of money. That is one drawback to only having one income -- but again, it has been our decision in order to make our lives happier.


I just wanted to say that my parents tried to have a baby for years after I was born and never could. After all of the fertility treatments they finally gave up. 10 years later my little brother was born  Don't give up!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I work in the computer world running a network ( along with a handful of others) for an insurance company. I started out building submarines as a pipefitter going through an apprenticeship, they closed down the base and I went back to school. 

A lot of different jobs here, this is great.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm a tv/video producer, writer and director. When I went to college I was studying to be a teacher, then met my aunt's neighbor who worked in radio news. He gave me a tour and I was hooked on news. Then working on a charity I found out one of our neighbors was a tv anchor - visited the newsroom and knew I loved it. Changed my major to Communications and graduated with a BA in it. Had an internship at ABC TV during senior year and six days out of college landed a job at CBS News. Worked with Walter Cronkite, Dan Rather, 60 Minutes etc. Then onto local NYC news and political unit, then Newsweek Video, then PBS and went from assoc. producer to producer. Then onto PM Magazine - full producer, writer director and worked for company that produced Reading Rainbow and did kids programming. Have been doing it for 37 years :w00t::w00t:
I started my own company in 1987 and work from home. Mostly documentary style work though I've also written and produced animated videos for kids. Love my job so much. Meet new people, do a lot of research and detective work on finding good stories and people, and become an instant expert in topics I work on. Now instead of tv and news, tend to do videos - mostly educational and medical. 
Have won several awards for my work and one PM Mag piece won an Emmy years ago. :chili: My DH and I now work together - he's an engineer so he's the technical side; I'm the creative. We work on different projects. 
Hate to travel so much and be away from Dh, DS and Tyler but really like my camera crews and editors and the people I interview. I consider myself very lucky to love what I do, but getting older is a real problem particularly in this field that's so cutting edge. People think they can hire young kids cheaply and get the same professional results...it just isn't so and is sad to see. I don't know how I'll ever get to retire especially paying son's college tuition and the economy right now. But I'm very thankful. Got to go and get up early tomorrow for another shoot in DC.


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I work for my husband's family business. They have a seafood wholesaling business here in Honolulu. Mostly fresh and frozen seafood, also meat from New Zealand. My husband's cousin goes to the fish auction every morning to buy fish for the day.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I just finished my Bsc with honours in biology/genetics and have just started my PhD on conservation genetics  I'm super excited as I just got a scholarship to do my PhD as well!


----------



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

I am 39 now and I live in Jersey (Channel Islands) a little island just off the coast of France its close to the UK and I work in offshore finance. I look after companies and trusts. Its interesting and I have had to study and obtain exams for the job but I find sitting behind a desk 5 days a week very boring.. 

I would much rather be home with my malt... :w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Luna'sMom said:


> I just finished my Bsc with honours in biology/genetics and have just started my PhD on conservation genetics  I'm super excited as I just got a scholarship to do my PhD as well!


:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I am still a stay at home mom even though my two daughters no longer need that (18 & 22), but old habits die hard and I have my two dogs and bird to care for. Before that I was a criminal attorney. My husband is a physician and I occasionally help in the office.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm a Fiscal/Payroll analyst at NYU. I enjoy what I do and the people I work with. However, if I had the moneyAolani and I would just volunteer around the world (never did Habitat for Humanity but would love to) and give $ away. Aolani would be my watch dog to keep the greedies away and make sure funds go to those who really do need it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

came back to work 18 months ago after being a Stay at home mom for 10 years. Prior to that I was a data/configuration manager for the U.S. dept of defense electronic security systems. I did NOT want to hop right back into that after being gone for 10 years (although I was offered several positions in that field). I took a job in the same field, but working as an executive assistant to a high ranking air force civilian servant. I'm over-qualified, but the pace has been nice and the pay is great for what I do. Im guessing that in the next year I'll be back into program management, since they really need people and by then I will be ready.

I have an undergrad (BA) In English with a concentration in writing--was planning on going into book editing. Have taken many gov't courses over the years. 

It's interesting to see what people go to school for and where they ultimately wind up.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I did a BSc in geography and have been working for the government for about 20 years, with the parks service, as an environmental enforcement inspector and about 6 years ago I got my Masters in env. science and worked with pollution prevention and env. assessment ....the enforcement work was awful, EA is OK, nothing thrilling alot of individual work that's way too quiet for me. I like teamwork better.

Dream job....maybe tagging along with Snowbody to see if I like that business. I always thought of working in tv, in LA when I was younger.

If Snowbody doesn't hire me, I'll be a photographer of portraits (like the old black and white movie stars) or an artist/illustrator.

It's interesting thinking of everyone going about their day doing all of these things, and Kerry napping away dreaming of little malts romping about.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I got my degree in computer science, but I discovered that I really hate programming and wouldn't want to do it for a job. But I did end up veering into web design, which I really love! I recently started a new job, doing web design/social media/graphic design for a museum in the area. It's really cool. I love knowing that my work goes to preserve history, educate people, and better the community.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I love this thread! Thanks for starting it!

I'm 28, almost 29 and have a Masters in counseling psychology and social justice. Recently I started working in mental health full time which has been such a blessing. I work as an Emergency Mental Health Clinician so I completely respect all you nurses out there, especially the ER ones. I also work at a private practice and see families, individuals and adolescents. I've been a youth pastor for 6 years as well as worked in human resources for nanny placement, it's been an exciting ride, but I'm sticking with mental health from here on out. Dream job is the one I have: I love working in trauma, it's exciting and keeps me thinking and on my toes at all times.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I retired last year from working for a couple decades as a court research attorney. I got to tell judges what to do.  My assignment for much of that time was petitions for writs of mandate, which are most often challenges to government actions. I hadn't thought I would stay there that long, but it turned out to be a good fit for me.  

I got my undergraduate degree in languages, which I thought I would make a career around, but ended up working as support staff in law offices while pondering grad school, and really enjoyed it. 

Now that I've retired, I'm hoping to put my language training to use as a tourist.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow, this is an amazing thread with so many interesting areas of study, careers, challenges and accomplishments! 

I worked for 20+ years in enterprise software - originally as a developer and eventually moved into sales. It was a great career with a lot of creativity (who knew!) and consistent technical evolution that kept you on your toes. If someone would have told me 10 years ago that I would take early retirement - at the urging of my husband almost 4 years ago - I never would have believed them. It was challenging to transition to one income, but like Lisa and Suzan and others, the quality of life is dramatically improved. My favorite job is being wife to Charlie, caring for our home, being a mommy and loving and training Reina and Stuart and researching one new subject after another. In fact, these days I'm so busy I don't know where I found the time to work!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow, this was a great thread.. there are a few in the archives about peoples jobs as well. All very interesting. 

Dream Job: Ski /Beach Bum.. 
Current Job: Research Scientist & Undergraduate Coordinator University/Long Term Ecological Research Site. I study Global warming experiments (shrub encroachment into grasslands as temperatures increase) as well as mentoring ecology (biology & geology students during the summer - though I spend most of my year getting ready for them to be here for 11 weeks). I love working w/undergraduate students - they put a fresh spin on research that has been going on for years and they keep my mind active and racing - on how to help them figure out their research goals as well as to figure out if field research is for them. Running a field station (which is getting more and more dumped on me each year.. is challenging.. managing employees, students and keeping up with other researchers is something I'm actually good at and enjoy..it was nice to find something I'm good at and enjoy (though w/all things - there are frustrations).

I have done stream ecology work as well, been an accounting clerk for another University.. but I have never worked outside of the academic setting. I still live my life based on a tri semester schedule (fall/spring/summer), so I don't think I've ever grown up. I also spend a good portion (not as much as I used to.. mgt. does make you sit in your office more - that and being a major KLUTZ), OUTSIDE!! I also don't have to dress up to go to work, currently I'm wearing shorts, flip flops and a baggy sweatshirt.. yep, it's great.

One of the things (and there were several) this thread has informed me of - is we are ALL super freaking busy, no matter what our careers are and that we love our families (skin & furry) and making them happy is very important to us. 

students arrive on Sat. I'd better get some work done.


----------

